# sealing hole in roof where sat dish used to be



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi

My MH used to have a satellite dish which had a pole coming through the roof which was pushed up which then unfolded the dish.

Its old and we don't use it plus I found a small leak on it so if only to fix the leak I have removed the whole thing.

I'm now left with a 2 inch round hole in the roof. I have sealed a sheet of plastic over the hole as temp measure but need a permanent solution.

I've searched the web but cannot find anything. I was thinking there must be some kind of round seal that fits either side of the body work and then screws together from the inside drawing the two parts together but cannot find anything.

Any ideas?

All help greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Marine deck gland?

Mike


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Get hold of a round galvanised conduit cover plate and Sikaflex it to the roof.

There are probably also some circular ali plates from something that you could use.

Peter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Get someone to cut you a circle of 3mm aluminium an inch or so larger than the hole then lay a liberal bead of Sikaflex around the hole and seat the aluminium blanking plate on top.

Result - hole sealed forever and no possibility of a leak.

You'll find that you get condensation forming on the underside of the aluminium so stuff a lump of polystyrene or similar insulation into the hole to stop this happening.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

A bit of 3mm aluminium cut to size is £4 on ebay so that's a cheap solution. Just have to spray it white - although it will hardly ever be seen.

I looked up the sikaflex stuff. Theres loads of different types. Would this do: http://www.screwfix.com/p/sika-sikaflex-ebt-adhesive-white-300ml/87344

I already have some spray foam so could then fill the inside with that.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have used these in the past:-
Hole Blank


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I had the same problem on the previous truck after removing a crank up dish.I opted for Ken's solution of an aluminium plate over the hole and silkaflexed.It worked very well and was still watertight when I sold it several years later.

To disguise the hole inside I fitted a smoke detector to the roof covering it,looked like it was factory fitted and made a neat job.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

stevegos said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> A bit of 3mm aluminium cut to size is £4 on ebay so that's a cheap solution. Just have to spray it white - although it will hardly ever be seen.
> 
> ...


Sikaflex 512 is the usual one to use:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sikaflex-...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2a307afe96

The spray foam would be OK for the insulation job.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Steve, when you use the Sikaflex make several complete circles (like a bulls eye target), if the outer one happens to leak then the remaining ones will keep the moisture out. Also be very careful with the expanding foam as that stuff just keeps on giving!!!
Terry


----------

